# THX Certified Calibration Files



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

*THX Certified Calibration Files for the S3*
When I first setup my S3, one of the first things I did was to look for the THX calibration files that I assumed would be pre-loaded on the hard drive. I was stunned to find that this $800 THX certified device didn't have any such thing. Nothing.

Now that TivoCast and Unbox are here and working, it seems like it would be a relatively simple matter to provide calbration files for downloading.

Having calibration files on the Tivo itself is preferable, and far more accurate, than loading a calibr. DVD on an HDMI equipped player, tweaking, then pulling out the DVD player and swapping the S3 back into the HDMI input (component input ditto).

How 'bout it Tivo? It's a THX certified box, right?

ps If you're listening, Tivo, how about 480i, 720p, and 1080i versions. These files could easliy be under five minutes runtime, making them incredibly easy to download and could even be downloaded via the phone-line connection.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

wonder if netflix would let us stream down test calibration material when it comes to the tivo series3.


----------



## sixseven (Jan 6, 2005)

Bump.


----------

